# Moving to Valencia for Winter



## hola_pablo (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi there,

Next week I'm heading to Valencia for a few months for the first time and just had some random questions which I haven't easily been able to get answers to online. I'll be based in the El Cabanyal area.

1. Are there any major supermarkets that have good grocery delivery services?
2. I believe Uber doesn't operate in VLC, what's the best taxi app?
3. I've read that a TuIN card is best for public transport, would you agree, any other tips?
4. Any good discount retailers equivalent to Wilko in the UK?
5. Anything similar to Primark/Kmart?

All help and any other Valencia specific tips greatly appreciated!
Thanks.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't know exactly what you mean by a "few months" but if you are a British national you do know that will only be permitted to stay for 90 days beyond Jan 1st.?

90 days in 180 has always been the rule of course but until now nobody has been checking. Days In Spain before Jan 1st. will not count toward it.

I'm not sufficiently familiar with Valencia to comment on taxis, public transport, shops etc. although I can confirm that Primark operate in Spain


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't live in Valencia but there are 2 Primarks there. One is at the Centro Comerciales Bonaire.The other is in town. Just ask Google for directions.
From memory ( not been in one for 6 years or more) 
Wilko sells a bit of everything, so try the Chinese shops, their range of products is amazing. You'll find them in commercial centres as well as on shopping streets.


----------



## Jenny Jitterbug (Aug 26, 2020)

*Chinese shops offer a great selection, value and quality, you will find one in every town.
You can pay cash or debit card to use local buses.
You can get pizza delivery ‘Covid permitting’ in most towns.*


----------

